# RGB Lüfter mit Sync anschließen / Add Header an 3 Pin VDG



## schroedaa (21. Dezember 2018)

*RGB Lüfter mit Sync anschließen / Add Header an 3 Pin VDG*

Hallo zusammen,

zum Start ins Wochenende benötige ich ein kleine Elektroniker Schulung 

Zum Problem:
Ich habe mir neue RGB Lüfter bei Amazon geordert, in der Hoffnung, dass ich die "RGB Fusion" meines Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming nutzen kann.

Allerdings habe ich nur den folgenden Anschluss "Bild1" und laut Hersteller benötige ich diesen hier: "Bild2"
Von den bötigten "Pins" 5V-D-G habe ich ja alle Anschlüsse, nur passt der Stecker halt nicht. 
Oder kann ich vielleicht den 12v Stecker benutzen?
Gibt es da vielleicht ein Adapter Kabel?


----------



## schroedaa (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter mit Sync anschließen / Add Header an 3 Pin VDG*

Ok. Ich habe das Kabel selbst gefunden.
Weiß einer zufällig wie es heißt bzw. wo man es kaufen kann?


----------



## schroedaa (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter mit Sync anschließen / Add Header an 3 Pin VDG*

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Metaltyp (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter mit Sync anschließen / Add Header an 3 Pin VDG*

Du solltest vielleicht noch ein Bild der Anschlussbuchse für das RGB-'Signal' deines Lüfters anhängen. Die Bezrichnung des Lüfters wäre auch hilfreich.
Ansonsten musst du den Jumper auf deinem Mainboard noch auf 5V stellen, wenn du länger Freude am Lametta-Christbaum-Feeling haben willst.
Wenn der Stecker nicht passt gibt es mehrere Moglichkeiten - 1 - Adapter, in der Hoffnung, dass die Pinbelegung passt. 2 - ein Kabel mit Pfostenstexker aus einem alten Gehäuse harvesten, am Lüfter den Stecker abschneiden und die Pfostenstecker an das Kabel vom Lüfter anlöten. 3 - auf das Geblinke verzichten.


----------

